# Help!!! Poppy's been very naughty



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I was supposed to have Poppy cut and groomed today. The groomer has been once before, and Poppy wasn't impressed. He came today, she started growling lightly and barking. I picked her up. He then said thanks, and grabbed her of me roughly, Poppy was still clinging to me. Next thing he throws her bodily on to the stairs and starts screaming. Apparently she bit him and drew blood. I did see a small amount of blood and it didn't look anywhere as nears as bad as he was making out (I am a nurse, so do know a bit about wounds) But didn't hear any growling when she was supposed to have bit him. She's never bit any one before, even strangers she greets with like and kisses.
He's now gone off to get a tetanus. Poppy has been sat shaking under a chair since he left. Thought I'd got out of the nipping stage etc, looks like I've got my work cut out for me.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG what a bloody awful man.....I think he needs to get a new job!!!!!!
Poor poppy!!
I would ask doggy friends if they use a groomer or ask at your vets, recommended ones are far better,
I would be so angry if I were you. Hope Poppy is ok 
xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Simon, poor Poppy must have been very frightened if she did bite him. What an over reaction to just throw her like that! I think you need to find a different groomer!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Maybe when he grabbed her he trapped her skin, puller her fur or pressed hard on an area which was very uncomfortable for her. 

Has she exhibited this with anyone/anything else? It sounds pretty out of the blue which says to me that it was the situation rather than bad behaviour, although I'm no expert on this.

And I agree with everyone else on this, I think he's not in the right job if he over reacts to a nip like that!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea i think it was more his fault then hers dont worry dx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

No never done anything like this before. Even total strangers she's fine with, was very out of the blue .

She's still shaking and more clingy than usual


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

What a nasty man, would be such a shame if it put her off. I definately wouldn't use him again. Hope you both get over this experience quickly. :twothumbs:


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Pity you couldn't have offered to give him a tetanus jab yourself?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I do not know why some people work with Animals...I am sure he grabed her roughly...you have never talked about aggression before with Poppy so I am sure this is a one time thing....and just as a side note....as groomer....shouldn't you always be up to date with your tetnus, since cutting yourself is highly likely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

It definitely sounds like this guy went in with the wrong approach. If he was a professional he would have introduced himself again to Poppy very slowly and not have grabbed her off you like that! Poor Poppy! I think I would have bitten him.

Hope she gets over her little shock and I agree, surely he would be up to date with tetanus jabs in his line of work. If I were you I wouldn't use him again!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dont like the sound of him, i think as a groomer you have to exspect a dog to get you at some point. 

i have never (touch wood) been bitten by a dog bad enough to traw blood but i have a good couple of bruses form dogs having a snap at me both at the kennels and in the groomen room, some from dog snapping at another do but i got in the way. 


defo ask about for other grooming recomendations.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Poor Poppy! It's a bit of a confirmation of your Pita Pata motto, isn't it? He should be a little more in touch with animals and how to approach them in his job, shouldn't he?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

How terrible,sounds like he is in the wrong job..it's another reason why I want to try to groom myself.. one day course on Saturday..
wish me luck... I think i'm gonna need it!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> How terrible,sounds like he is in the wrong job..it's another reason why I want to try to groom myself.. one day course on Saturday..
> wish me luck... I think i'm gonna need it!!


It is really good to get some individual training from an experienced groomer. It is an eye-opener, but really worthwhile. Enjoy your day.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

What an awful experience! I've had a couple of dodgy groomers - you need to find the right person you have confidence in. The one I've ended up with is great, with loads of doggie charisma - Alfie just knows he mustn't mess about.  Probably personality is as important as grooming skills.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I used to take Izzy to Pets at Home as they have a grooming salon, I think they do in most of their branches. In our PaH there were always at least two staff present. The salon was in the shop, so everyone could see through the glass, and therefore you could be confident the dogs were treated properly as it was on public view. Maybe find somewhere like that for a while so that you know nothing untoward can happen behind closed doors. Once she is happy to go you could try an independent groomer again - but not the one you used! Good luck.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the replays, Poppy seems, to be back to her old self, so that's one good thing. Plus have been chatting to some friends and had a recommendation of a dog groomer. She always sits and plays with the dogs for 20-30 minutes before grooming them, to let them get used to her. Think today was the last thing I needed. As some of you know I've been of work with anxiety and depression, occupational health, HR and my GP said I'm not fit to go back yet, so last Monday, work asked me to come in and told me my employment was terminated. So all in all I've had better months


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Simon, so sorry to hear about your troubles. I agree it was the last thing you needed at this time. I hope you will be able to appeal against the decision, but whatever you do I wish you all the best. Hugs to you, and Teddy sends Poppy big licks.:hug:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Simon

So sorry that you are having such a terrible time. Wishing better things for you...


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

So sorry, Simon, that things aren't so good at the moment. Anxiety and depression aren't always fully understood, even by those in the medical world - as I'm sure you know. All I can say is take the advise of those you trust and take your time. Things will get better, although maybe slower than you would wish. As for the groomer - I agree with previous posts - that man is in the wrong job.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

he obviously left her with a bad taste in her mouth after the first experience with him !!i would buy a grooming table and put her on it and groom her every day give her treats if shes good then get a new dog groomer amore sensitive one !! tis could have a lasting impresion on her ,i have seen it in a poodle i had given me he was terrified of been groomed it took years before he would accept me grooming him janice


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG  thats is bad for a professional to act in that way, i would be giving him a piece of my mind!!! Grrrrr  poor poppy! i groom wispa myself its not to hard, it just takes time and patience, lots of licks of the face and a bowl of treats.


----------



## Maysong (Sep 3, 2011)

His behavior is inexcusable, IMO! I think we need to change the thread name to "Poppy's Groomer has been naughty"

Glad you are making the switch to another groomer...sounds like it wasn't Poppy's fault.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Well the new groomer has just been, Poppy wasn't very impressed, she hid under the chair. The lady sat down and played wither and managed to coax her out. Just waiting now to see how it goes!!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Fingers crossed that Poppy regains her confidence and has a good experience this time.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Well the new groomer was a complete success. She brought poppy back, and poppy was quite happy to be held and give the lady lots of sloppy cockapoo kisses. She said she was the most well behaved and relaxed dogs she's ever groomed. Even when trimming her nails or doing her ears not a filch or a murmer  I'll post a picture or two in the morning.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Phew ghats great news! Look forward to seeing her pics. Emma x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Wonderful news - what a relief for you to know that Poppy was blameless in the last encounter, and was just reacting through fear. I expect we know who your regular groomer is going to be from now on. So pleased to hear how relaxed she was.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I am glad you have found a good groomer and that now you and Poppy are happy!
I can't imagine the other one will be a groomer for long if that is how he treats his paying customers!!!!!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah Simon so sorry to hear that. Hope you begin to feel better soon.

I got Millie to help my son with his depression and she's doing a stirling job. I posted about it in on another thread - What Other Dogs.

Give Poppy a big hug :hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great news about the new groomer Simon. Don't forget those pictures now


----------

